# Vision Spinner II 1650mAh VV battery



## ddk1979 (25/6/16)

Just a noob question:
.
I am vaping a 1.6ohm BVC coil in a Nautilus Mini at 4.3V. Using Hazeworks Scream 6mg with 70% VG / 30% PG.
.
It seems like I can only vape a max of about 1.5ml of juice before the battery needs to be recharged.
.
Is this normal/right ???
.
.


----------



## Jan (25/6/16)

No you should get much more
The vision spinners had a charge problem they would indicate that they are fully charged long before the fact.
Charge your spinner when it shows that it is fully charged unplug it wait a few seconds and then plug it in again this should give it a full charge.
Charge time should be about about three hours if I remember correctly.

Let me know if it helped
Cheers

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (25/6/16)

Jan said:


> No you should get much more
> The vision spinners had a charge problem they would indicate that they are fully charged long before the fact.
> Charge your spinner when it shows that it is fully charged unplug it wait a few seconds and then plug it in again this should give it a full charge.
> Charge time should be about about three hours if I remember correctly.
> ...


.
.
Thanks for the suggestion.
I actually read about charging it that way and have been doing that, but have not seen any noticeable difference. Also, it only charges for about 5-10 minutes the second time before showing that it is fully charged again.
.
.


----------



## Dubz (25/6/16)

ddk1979 said:


> .
> .
> Thanks for the suggestion.
> I actually read about charging it that way and have been doing that, but have not seen any noticeable difference. Also, it only charges for about 5-10 minutes the second time before showing that it is fully charged again.
> ...


What charger are you using? Is it a Vision charger? Way back when i had spinners i also had the problem with normal ego chargers. Bought a Vision charger and all was good.

http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/sho...ies/vision-usb-charger-for-vision-spinner-ii/

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (25/6/16)

Dubz said:


> What charger are you using? Is it a Vision charger? Way back when i had spinners i also had the problem with normal ego chargers. Bought a Vision charger and all was good.
> 
> http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/sho...ies/vision-usb-charger-for-vision-spinner-ii/


.
.
Thanks. I have been using an ego charger. Will have to buy the vision charger.
.
.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jan (25/6/16)

The only other thing to make sure then is to look at your charge time. FWIW both my spinners also had issues with the vision charger.
One last question. How old are those spinners? These batteries have a max charging cycle of about 500 charges.


----------



## ddk1979 (25/6/16)

Jan said:


> The only other thing to make sure then is to look at your charge time. FWIW both my spinners also had issues with the vision charger.
> One last question. How old are those spinners? These batteries have a max charging cycle of about 500 charges.


.
.
Bought the spinner a month ago. I was thinking about taking it back to the vendor (that was before the advice from @Dubz), but it may be too late because the 30 day guarantee period expired in the week. Will speak to the vendor on Monday and see what he says.
.
.


----------



## Jono90 (25/6/16)

@ddk1979 
the consumer union specifies that anything sold as new has a 6 month warranty for products faults. 
i would take it back if i was you.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

